# Inversor de giro motor trifasico



## andrey666 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bueno es mi primer foro en esta comu8nidad.

La cuestión es la siguiente.

Tengo que hacer la inversión de giro de un motor trifásico jaula de ardilla (de los comunes nada del otro mundo). PERO? Es por medio de tiristores, no puedo usar contactares, ni relés comunes para trabajar en DC/AC.

Pues seme ocurrió hacer un circuito de control con medios electrónicos, con compuertas y pulsadores.
3 para ser exactos, uno que me active el giro hacia la derecha, otro que me active hacia la izquierda, y el paro, cabe anotar que es con prioridad al paro.

Bueno toda esta parte me funciona a las mil maravillas.

Pero acá se me complica el asunto.

Para manejar la señal de activación de un giro voy a usar mocs, pues para que la señal continua me active la parte de potencia en alterna, como un relé común y corriente, esto también me funciona, como la corriente que maneja el triac interno del moc 3041, 3021, 3011, o 3013, que son los que e usado no me aguanta la corriente de arranque que me maneja el motor, inmediatamente se me dañan los moc.

Se me ocurrió hacerlo con triacs, pues el objetivo del proyecto es ese hacer la inversión de giro del motor con tiristores. Entonces monte los triac los cuales se me activan cuando la Gate del triac es activada por el moc que me conmuta la señal DC a la AC. Cabe anotar que estoy usando el Tria  bt138  a 600v .  La fase entrante me llega por el pin 2 que según el dataste es MT2 o como lo llame ánodo, solo para no confundirme pues el triac no tiene polaridad según lo que entiendo. Bueno en el cátodo o TM1, de hay me sale el que va a la carga,  bueno este proceso lo repetí 6 veces pues pensando que cada pareja de moc y triac me manejaran una fase independientemente, y como tengo que hacer la inversión, pues son 6.

Tres parejas de estas son manejadas por una señal que se activa por el pulsador I1 al activarse la señal correctamente se me activan los tres moc y por consecuente los triac, hice la prueba con bombillos, y salio perfecta. Después el circuito tiene que pasar por cero con el pulsador de paro I3 y hay si se puede activar el siguiente pulsador I2 el cual me activan por medio de su señal, los otros tres moc y los triac evidentemente, lo probé con bombillos y funciono correctamente.

Como ya había visto a varios compañeros, que se les explotaban los triacs al probarlo con los motores directamente, decidí medir tensiones al vacío, es decir sin carga alguna, de la siguiente manera, cuando I1 activado, en los mocs que me manejan el otro pulsador ósea I2 no debe ocurrir nada, por consiguiente, los triac respectivos no deben dejar circular corriente por MT1 Y MT2 para evitar el corto circuito por el efecto de invertir las dos fases. Funciono correctamente, decidí que por si las moscas y no dañar mas componentes probarlo con un conjunto de bombillos, 

Use 3 bombillos y los conecte en estrella y del nodo común que forme saque un neutro que lo conecte al neutro de alimentación. Lo probé y funciono correctamente, hice la inversión y funciono correctamente, después de revisar el circuito, mirar errores de otros compañeros, y volver a revisar todo de nuevo, decidí conectar el motor.

Lo conecte también en estrella pero a este no le saque el neutro, sino en estrella como una conexión normal de un motor, y cada punto de conexión del motor lo mande a Mt2 de los transistores como hice con los bombillos, y como se esperaba que funcionara.

Listos para ponerlo a prueba, subí los tacos, o breakers, o protecciones termomacneticas del banco de trabajo para energizar y el motor comenzó a sonar, como cuando se esta forzando una fase, los baje de inmediato, revise todo que estuviera bien y volví a subirlos   e inmediatamente se me estallaron 2 triacs y se disparo la protección y el fusible.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Que sucede?

Que me pase a mi es porque hay un error, pero que le pase el mismo problema a 40 personas de 2  cursos y siempre cuando se conecta el motor y sin ni siquiera haber activado los pulsadores para que se me activaran los moc y estos me activen los triacs y permitan la circulación de corriente entre MT1 y MT2 , y que al probarlo al vacío y con bombillas no hallan cortos entre fases como lo pensé, y que por simple lógica no debe haber conducción de corriente entre ningún borne de los triacs y aun así me ocurra el corto circuito y me estallen los triacs . No se que mas hacer.

Si alguien sabe cual es el problema o que debo hacer se lo agradecería mucho pues no tengo mucho tiempo, después de haberle invertido cerca de un mes de investigación y prueba y error uno tras otro, se me acaban las ideas.

Gracias.

como no se subir imagenes els adjunto este archivo


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

le sacastes biruta al teclado!

felicitasciones! luego lo leo bien, 

a las ordenes, alexus!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 26, 2009)

yo supe hacer un  inversor de giro para un motor de ascensor que necesitabamos para un trabajo practico del colegio, pero no era de trifasica. lo hice con reles.
Saludos.


----------



## andrey666 (Jun 26, 2009)

aleex dijo:
			
		

> yo supe hacer un  inversor de giro para un motor de ascensor que necesitabamos para un trabajo practico del colegio, pero no era de trifasica. lo hice con reles.
> Saludos.



no , no puedo hacerlo con reles, con reles es facil, nececito hacerlo usando algun tipo de tiristor, 

se te agradese gracias.


----------



## santiago (Jun 26, 2009)

esas 40 personas probaron sus prototipos con el mismo motor?

saludos


----------



## andrey666 (Jun 26, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> esas 40 personas probaron sus prototipos con el mismo motor?
> 
> saludos




no, lo de las cuarenta personas me refiero que somos los integrantes de dos cursos que estamos viendo la clase de electronica de potencia, y es con el mismo profesor, pero este profesor no nos a ayudado de a mucho, pues ni siquiera nos explico el tema, con la disculpa de que la metodologia de educacion cambio, y que es cuestion del estudiante ser autodidacta, y por eso nos toco estudiar por nuestra propia cuenta,

en fin  cada grupo probo con diferentes motores, aunque todos son jaula de ardilla, pero sucede lo mismo solo con energisar el circuito sin nisiquera haber activado nada solo con subir los breakers.  a y por sierto los motores estan en perfectas condiciones, son los mismos que emos usado para trabajar con contactores, plcs ham y logica cableada.


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 26, 2009)

- asegurate de que el voltaje que estas usando sea en realidad 220vac, ya que si es mas voltaje pueden los triacs activarse solos...

- asegurate de que la parte logica empieze siempre en el mismo estado, o sea, usa un circuito de reset para que siempre empieze en el mismo estado...

-  en las compuertas logicas que no uses conecta a tierra sus entradas...

- arma un circuito con los moc y los triacs, pero lo activas con interuptores y conectalo al motor a ver si funciona asi el circuito (que no estallen los triacs al activar la energia y que despues cumpla su funcion)...

- procura probar tambien conectando el neutro del motor, es lo diferente que hiciste a tu prueba con los bombillos...

saludos...


----------



## andrey666 (Jun 26, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:
			
		

> - asegurate de que el voltaje que estas usando sea en realidad 220vac, ya que si es mas voltaje pueden los triacs activarse solos...
> 
> - asegurate de que la parte logica empieze siempre en el mismo estado, o sea, usa un circuito de reset para que siempre empieze en el mismo estado...
> 
> ...





gracias por tu aporte.

respecto a la parte logica si si comiensa con reset o en paro, e inclusive cuando subi los breakers no tenia energisada esta parte, y con los bombillos si no tengo energisado el circuito de control por compuertas no se me prenden ninguno de ninguna manera.

y las compuertas logicas estan conectadas a tierra y esto no me interfiere del circuito de potencia que es de los mocs en adelante.

y con respecto a usar solo el interruptor , otro grupo lo intento pero ocurre esactamente lo mismo con bombillos funciona, y si se prueva individualmente cada par de mocs y triacs funcionan, pero cuando se conecta el motor explotan los triacs


*
pero me causo algo de incertidumbre lo que dice sobre la tension que se esta manejando , pues lo medimos y entre fase y fase hay 210v aproximadamente, pero eso de que si se pasa de 220v el triac deja circular corriente sin que se halla activado la compuerta, mmmmm 

si fuera tan amable de explicarme el por que se lo agradeseria, pues me suena que es por ese lado, y pues tambien lo de agregar el neutro o tierra al motor 

gracias si me pudiera explicar.*


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 26, 2009)

andrey666 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno es mi primer foro en esta comu8nidad.
> 
> La cuestión es la siguiente.
> 
> ...



Mira mi profesor nos hiso hacer un practico con un integrado, con un 4 display siete segmento contaba la  velocidad del motor, y con el mismo integrado entregabas unos (1) y ceros (0) para invertir el sentido de giro del motor, 

Yo le pido el diagrama y te lo paso, si queres vos podes buscar la  forma de editarlo y sacarle el velocimentro que tiene.

Saudos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 26, 2009)

para mi, tuviste  un problema con la energía reactiva 

vamos por partes dijo jack
cuando presionas un pulsador el motor debe ser alimentado con un orden de fases supongamos r-s-t cuando frena y pulsas el otro debe alimentar supongamos s-r-t no?

bueno hasta ahí todo bien
lo único que te pido es que subas tu esquema 

de ahí veo, no quiero la parte de control sino la parte de potencia

saludos


----------



## andrey666 (Jun 26, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> para mi, tuviste  un problema con la energía reactiva
> 
> vamos por partes dijo jack
> cuando presionas un pulsador el motor debe ser alimentado con un orden de fases supongamos r-s-t cuando frena y pulsas el otro debe alimentar supongamos s-r-t no?
> ...



*gracias por el aporte.

no entiendo lo de la energia reactiva? como es ese efecto.

y si los pulsadores me hacen que las fases se activen en ese orden pues se invierte el sentido intercambiando 2 de las 3

y pues la imagen que adjunte es la del circuito de potencia, pues yo no tengo ningun problema con el circuito de contro ese me funciona a las mil maravillas, 

vuelvo y la adjunto por si acaso, es que no se como montarla para que se vea en el foro.

gracias, muchas gracias por su colaboracion*


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 26, 2009)

sobre el voltaje de alimentacion para el circuito de potencia, las hojas de datos mencionan que si se pasa el limite de voltaje del triac, este empieza a conducir solo y luego se destruye...

sobre que te asegures de que tu circuito de control siempre empieze en el mismo estado, con el motor apagado, es necesario obligarlo con un circuito de reset, a mi me paso con varios circuitos con compuertas, la mayoria de las veces encendia en el estado correcto, pero algunas veces no...

sobre que pruebes el circuito de potencia controlandolo con interruptores, no con el circuito de control es para probar que no tengas problemas de inestabilidad del circuito de control, y probar tambien que el circuito de potencia no sea inestable...

sobre las entradas sin usar de las compuertas, los chips de compuertas por lo regular traen mas de una compuerta y agunas veces no las necesitamos todas, asi que las compuertas que no usas de tus chips, les debes conectar las entradas a tierra para que no metan inestabilidad a las demas compuertas de ese chip...

procura dibujar el circuito que estas usando y que no le sobre tanto espacio a la imagen, es dificil ver los detalles de tu circuito asi de grande y con tanto espacio sin usar...

dinos las caracteristicas del motor tambien...

saludos...


----------



## daniel2584 (Dic 18, 2009)

Fijate bien en la suma de las fem por oposicion de bibina eso cambia todo a la hora de colocar tu tension de disparo (hay tenes que utili
zar un divisor de voltoge para mi)para el otro triac... para mi tenes una dif de 215 entre puerta y mtx por eso se te quema ...gracias por tu informe nos ayudo a encontrar la solucion.Estoy muy seguro que es eso, antes no se te quemaba porque tu circuito era resistivo puro(con bombillos)  las puertas esperimentaban las mismas diferencias de 5 v o "la que uses". repasa el libro de fisica sobre fem de bobinas y condiciones iniciales electrotecnia .Exitos


----------



## CUSCO (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola andrey666, quisiera saber si resolviste tu problema y si asi fue podrias contarnos como lo hiciste, por que tengo el mismo problema y los profes como que no nos ayudan, hasta pronto y gracias.


----------



## CUSCO (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, perdonen por ser insistente pero quisiera saber si alguien de ustedes encontro la solución y si es asi como lo hicieron y si podrian mostrar un esquema del circuito, gracias..........


----------



## capitanp (Ene 18, 2010)

Se te estan disparando los triac por superar la tension maxima entre mt1 y mt2



> Cabe anotar que estoy usando el Tria bt138 a 600v


 

recuerda que esos 600V son pico no rms

220 V rms son 316V pico y 380V rms son 535V pico muy cerca del valor maximo de ruptura de triac

tambien puedes ver si tu red R C compensa los picos

Se podria intercalar un inductor para disminuir los picos


----------



## gustavol64 (Sep 1, 2010)

No es por tensión es por corriente que se estallan los triacs

Cuando los motores arrancan tienen un pico de corriente muy elevado y esto hace que los triacs exploten ya que la corriente supera el umbral que aguantan los triacs


----------



## vorchevik (Sep 26, 2010)

como vas a invertir el giro??,para invertir el giro tienes que invertir las entradas ,osea si el cableado  entra en rst en los triac  asi  saldra hacia el bobinado del motor,con tu esquema no hay manera de que entre rst y salga por ejemplo srt.


----------



## ederalejo (Dic 7, 2010)

interesante los aportes de todos ,,pero alguien podria subir un diagrama porfavor


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2010)

Lo más práctico para el manejo de motores trifásicos son los contactores no hay como eso, simple y evicaz, con dos comadas para un lado y para el otro.

Hago mantenimiento industrial y no hay nada más práctico sencillo y efieciente que un contactor, al mismo le pones un relevo termico para protegerlo en caso de sobrecarga o falta de fase(cuando falta una aumenta el consumo en las otras) en incluso detectores de falta de fase....

Uno de los grandes problemas de los triacs es que se ponen en corto y quedan conduciendo, el sobreimpulso que se produce en la conección descnección es lo que te obliga a utilizar tipos muy grandes y por tanto caros, necesitan disipador y todas estas cuestiones hacen que termine saliendo más caro que un contactor


----------

